# Software: Mysql Administrator kann nicht verbinden

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich will mit dem Programme auf den andere PC in die Datenbank Connecten.

Aber es kommt immer ein Error

Could not connect to host '192.168.*.**'.

MySQL Error Nr. 2003

Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.*.**' (111)

Click the 'Ping' button to see if there is a networking problem

Könnte sein das der Port nicht überrein stimmt in der Datenbank.

WO kann man das nachscahuen was für ein Port die Datenbank hat?

Gruss Dave

----------

## ank666

Du könntest entweder mit lsof oder z.B. mit nmap am Server schauen,

ob überhaupt jemand lauscht oder ob du MySQL ohne Netzwerk Support laufen hast.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe nachgeschaut in der Config der Port stimmt überein.

Man wiso komme ich nicht rein?

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

1) lies die mysql administrator faqs bzw. installationshilfen

2) hast du den "ping" button gedrückt?

hth,

ciao

PS: warum zensierst du eigentlich deine private IP? [192.168.*.*]

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja habe Ping gedrückt, ist etwas kommen.

Einfach so ich zensiere immer alle IP's wo im Internet veröffentliche!

----------

## stalinski

ist überhaupt TCP-IP von Mysql enabled?

Oder hört der nur auf einem lokalen Socket?

----------

## Hotstuff

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> ist überhaupt TCP-IP von Mysql enabled?
> 
> Oder hört der nur auf einem lokalen Socket?

 

In welcher Config finde ich das?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wie es aussieht ist der Port geschlossen.

Kommt immer nur das wenn ich den Befehl ausführe nmap -sT -PT3306 192.168.1**

Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-02-26 14:03 UTC

 WARNING: We could not determine for sure which interface to use, so we are guessing 127.0.0.1 . If this is wrong, use -S <my_IP_address>.

 Interesting ports on 192.168.1.**:

 (The 1661 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

 PORT STATE SERVICE

 22/tcp open ssh

 80/tcp open http

 Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.158 seconds 

Der Port 80 und 22 ist offen. 

Wie kann ich neue öffnen?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Robelix

in /etc/mysql/my.cnf:

```

bind-address    = 0.0.0.0

port            = 3306

# skip-networking

```

Sonst kommst an mysql nur von localhost ran

----------

## Hotstuff

Es geht immer noch nicht.

 Meine my.cnf

 # /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

 # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.0.14-r1,v 1.2 20$

 #

 # This file can be simultaneously placed in three places:

 # 1. /etc/mysql/my.cnf to set global options.

 # 2. /var/lib/mysql/my.cnf to set server-specific options.

 # 3. ~/.my.cnf to set user-specific options.

 #

 # One can use all long options that the program supports.

 # Run the program with --help to get a list of them.

 #

 # The following values assume you have at least 32M RAM!

 [client]

 #password = my_password

 port = 3306

 socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 [safe_mysqld]

 err-log = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

 [mysqld]

 skip-innodb

 user = mysql

 pid-file = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

 socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 log-error = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

 # If set, mysql logs all queries(general query log). This will be deprecated in

 # 5.0. This logs all queries, even error queries and is slow.

 # log = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log

 #

 # If you really need logging, use rather binary logging. Especially when doing

 # replication. Read

 # file:/usr/share/doc/mysql-*/manual.html.gz#Replication

 # You can use PURGE MASTER LOGS TO '$hostname-bin.010' to get rid of old logs

 # from $hostname-bin.01 up to $hostname-bin.09 while the slave server is

 # running.

 # Before doing that, check which logfile slave curently uses by running

 # mysql> SHOW SLAVE STATUS

 # To list logfiles on master do:

 # mysql> SHOW MASTER LOGS

 # Then use PURGE for those not needed anymore only! Never remove the files

 # manually!

 #

 # Also consult RESET MASTER and RESET SLAVE commands before doing any changes

 # mysql> RESET MASTER - Deletes all binary logs listed in the index

 # file, resetting the binlog index file to be empty.

 # mysql> RESET SLAVE - Makes the slave forget its replication position in

 # the master logs.

 # mysql> SET SQL_LOG_BIN=0 - this turns off logging (execute on MASTER only)

 # mysql> SET SQL_LOG_BIN=1 - this turns on logging (execute on MASTER only)

 #

 # log-bin

 # set-variable = binlog-do-db=non_existant

 # set-variable = binlog-ignore-db=database_name

 #

 # server-id has to unique for each master or slave in your network,

 # lets use last number from IP address

 # server-id = 207

 basedir = /usr

 datadir = /var/lib/mysql

 tmpdir = /tmp

 language = /usr/share/mysql/german

 skip-locking

 set-variable = key_buffer=16M

 set-variable = max_allowed_packet=1M

 set-variable = thread_stack=128K

 # keep secure by default!

 bind-address = 0.0.0.0

 port = 3306

 # this can make it even more secure:

 #skip-networking

 [mysqldump]

 quick

 set-variable = max_allowed_packet=1M

 [mysql]

 #no-auto-rehash # faster start of mysql but no tab completition

 [isamchk]

 set-variable = key_buffer=16M

 Gruss Dave

----------

## ossi

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

>  127.0.0.1 

 

also wenn du schon deine IP's zensierst dann richtig.

ergo -> 127.0.0.**

 :Wink: 

----------

## ossi

bist du sicher das dein benutzer nicht nur locale rechte an der datenbank besitzt ?

----------

## Robelix

vielleicht noch per iptables zugedreht?

und mysql natürlich neustarten nach der config-änderung.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bei phpmyadmin komme ich auch mit root rein!

Gruss Dave

----------

## Robelix

phpmyadmin läuft aber auf der selben maschine wie mysql? - dann greift's als localhost zu. Von wo aus du auf phpmyadmin zugreifst ist dabei egal.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

phpmyadmin ist auf der gleiche maschine wie mysql. Ich will aber Administrator Software benutzen von einem anderen PC.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> vielleicht noch per iptables zugedreht?
> 
> und mysql natürlich neustarten nach der config-änderung.

 

Das könnte sein, aber ich habe gar nicht iptables installiert. Blokiert der Kernel etwas?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Robelix

dann mach mal:

1) config passt ja mal

2) mysql restarten

3) noch einen nmap und schauen ob 3306 jetzt offen ist

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja es sieht jetzt so aus

Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-02-26 15:35 UTC

WARNING:  We could not determine for sure which interface to use, so we are guessing 127.0.0.1 .  If this is wrong, use -S <my_IP_address>.

Interesting ports on 192.168.1.37:

(The 1660 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

80/tcp   open  http

3306/tcp open  mysql

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.162 seconds

Ist offen  :Very Happy: 

Komme immer noch nicht rein

Auf meinen PC zeigt es gar keinen einzigen Port an. Wiso?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Vileicht bringt das euch noch weiter, wenn ich bei Konqueror das eingebe http://192.168.1.**:3306 kommt das

T   ÿj Host hat keine Berechtigung, eine Verbindung zu diesem MySQL Server herzustellen.

Gruss Dave

----------

## ossi

ich frage nochmal. 

Hat dein mysql-Benutzer die entsprechenden Rechte auch remote auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen ???

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich denke ja bin aber nicht 100 % sicher.

Remote Rechte glaub nicht.

WIe kann ich das nachprüfen?

Bei phpmyadmin habe ich alls root anmelden können und alles ändern.

Gruss DaveLast edited by Hotstuff on Sat Feb 26, 2005 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ossi

schau doch mal unter phpmyadmin bei rechte was in der spalte host deines benutzers steht.

----------

## ossi

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei phpmyadmin habe ich alls root anmelden können und alles ändern.
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

phpmyadmin läuft local auf der maschine wo auch mysql läuft -> ergo lokaler zugriff auf datenbank

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bei root steht 

root  localhost  Ja   ALL PRIVILEGES   Ja Rechte ändern 

Bei User steht

dave  localhost  Ja   USAGE   NeinRechte ändern

Ich habe mich immer als Root angemldet

Gruss Dave

----------

## ossi

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Bei root steht 
> 
> root  localhost  Ja   ALL PRIVILEGES   Ja Rechte ändern 
> ...

 

und da isses dein Problem !

wofür denkst Du steht dort "localhost" !?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mich immer als Root angemldet

 

das ist nicht wirklich gut, richte Dir lieber einen Benutzer mit den nötigen rechten ein.

----------

## ossi

hier noch ein "kleiner" link zum nachlesen http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/index.html

iss ein echter klopper, steht aber alles drin was man zu mysql braucht:wink:

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Jhui es geht.

Ja ich bin so dumm das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist.

Sorry  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nochmals an alle Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

